# sids frogroom



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

so at the request from some of my friends, I decided to post some viv and frog pics of my rooms and will try to update as much as possible. I am in the process of redoing the frog room and switching out a few things here and there. once all is reset ill shoot some full room pics.


please fire away with questions and suggestions as Id love to respond or learn new methods.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

starting with my salt creek from 2012 imports
are beyond bold and see them more than my cb. I think they will be established faster than I thought


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

here is a trio of my favorites buena esperanza in their permanent viv. 18/24 exo

so far so good. progressing eggs in 2 cans


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is one of my very proven pairs of cemetary bastimientos.
the male is a mean little sob...you cant even look into his viv because he will run out and start banging against the glass and calling like crazy!

will snap pics of the froglets in their viv...


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

here are uyama housed in a simple 20g deep vert. loud call out all of the time


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

here are my villegas colon. male is always out and about. I give it 2-3 weeks to see froglets start walking out. one of the reasons I have not seen fem...egg fedding frenzy most likely

housed in a 18/24 exo- clay substrate and back ground..I added a few more broms on the ground as I have noticed my colons use them more frequent


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

these are my chiriqui from 2012 import. I have them set up as 1.2
they are in a 18cube exo the males pattern is imo the best pattern of any chiriqui I have seen in a while- agree?

lava rock background with some lava rock soil and I swear by it as I have had nothing but great results with this experiment. insane amount of microfauna thriving and plants just seem healthier. might start doing it with the rest of my new vivs.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

these are my cauchero pair. very proven and with 4 froglets growing in viv at the moment. female is always out, i hear the male call but hes so dark I cant spot him. 

housed in a 18/24 exo- same as colon, clay calcium substrate and background, lots of high mounted medium broms.....


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is my newly proven 1.2 of mancreek. very active bold frogs and atop my faves list

housed in a 24-18-24 exo. they really prefer those bigger breeder broms mounted up high.

i used mal-driftwood to mount broms onto and used alot of pots into the background and placed film cans inside the pots, and have gotten nothing but great results from them.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great!! What brims are in ur buena Esperanza viv


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is one of my blue jean pairs. housed in an exo 18 cube. transported tads about 4-5 weeks ago and are at it still surprising me with more! these have been a challange to me for a few years now, but after a few changeups and adjustments, I am positive they will give me a good surprise in a few weeks. 

fem in first pic then male


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very sweet collection! Beautiful frogs


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

goof901 said:


> Looks great!! What brims are in ur buena Esperanza viv


thanks!

I ordered all my broms from michaels in florida. absolute awesome guy, best prices and nicest biggest broms....this last order I asked him for alot of the reds,blacks and purple---

if youre interested in his contact please pm and Ill set you up with him. its a win win with him everytime


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

heres a 1.2 of old line bribri. first is a temp housing in a 12/18 exo. I completed their 40gal deep vert permanent viv so hopefully theyll be down with that and do their thing in it. enjoy


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is a 1.2 of my older wilson creek popas. housed in a 18cube. very proven trio housing 4 growing froglets at the moment. some of the boldest frogs ive ever had


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

thought Id share a few of some other cb obligates in the room while I catch up on the rest of my pumilio collection and upload their pics....enjoy

question: are red mushroom common in your vivs? i get blue,white,yellow but never red????

many more pum pics coming


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Sid bro next time Im in Houston Im coming down to steal those uyama and colon. Ill be taking their vivariums too. Just wanted to give you a heads up 
Will

ps glad you bit the bullet and bought a camera man. You just now have to practice with it a bit. Take some macro pics for us!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

wohlerswi said:


> Sid bro next time Im in Houston Im coming down to steal those uyama and colon. Ill be taking their vivariums too. Just wanted to give you a heads up
> Will
> 
> ps glad you bit the bullet and bought a camera man. You just now have to practice with it a bit. Take some macro pics for us!


haha! take them all!


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

wow...all I can say about the white foots and histos....GONE........they gonna be gone.....Im taking the mushroom too. Keep posting pics bro, my strong arm list is only going to keep growing right along side this thread so keep posting 
Will


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous frogs! It looks like you have quite the setup going.


----------



## FrogNub (Aug 5, 2009)

Really great collection. Awesome colors!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

update:

this is one of my older pairs of almirante housed in a 10 gal vert---working on a 18/24 for them since theyve been housed here for 2 years. everytime I try to move them out, new froglets walk out...most prolific breeders ive ever had


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is another 10 gal I use for my mainland cristobals- I actually used them to surrogate 3 bj tads and to my surprise a few days ago....they reared them along with 2 of their own...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Pum City. Great collection!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Pum City. Great collection!


haha...I know...Im all about the pums! the room is called "little panama"


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I really wish I could just sit in front of this computer and wait for you to post more pictures but I can't VERY,VERY nice frogs and vivs can't wait to see more of "little panama"!!!!


----------

